# Η δύναμη της θέλησης



## stathis (Aug 20, 2008)

Χωρίς λόγια.

(Ναι, το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ κλισέ ο τίτλος, αλλά τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια...)


----------

